# L'Immortale: Ciro Di Marzio è ancora vivo. Video del Trailer.



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2019)

*Ciro Di Marzio è ancora vivo*. Come si può vedere dal trailer pubblicato da Fanpage del film *L'Immortale*, spin-off di *Gomorra*, il personaggio interpretato da *Marco D'Amore*, è sopravvissuto al colpo di pistola sparato dal suo amico Genny Savastano alla fine della terza stagione e qui lo vedremo fare *una nuova vita in Lettonia* dove svolge un nuovo lavoro criminale alle prese con un nuovo boss.

L'Immortale, diretto da Marco D'Amore che ne sarà anche il protagonista, sarà l'anello di congiunzione tra la quarta e la quinta stagione di Gomorra ed uscirà nelle sale cinematografiche il *5 dicembre 2019*.

Video del trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2019)

Siamo nella fantascienza più totale!

Operazione fatta esclusivamente per mantenere a galla Marco D'Amore, ormai intrappolato nel suo personaggio dopo che non è riuscito ad emergere in altri contesti (a nulla è servito neanche andare contro Salvini quando firmò il manifesto contro di lui  ). 

Perplesso assai. Anche perchè dopo la riuscitissima quarta stagione non c'era proprio bisogno di questa scelta narrativa.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2019)

Mah!


----------



## hiei87 (12 Novembre 2019)

Imbarazzante è dire poco. Gomorra nasce col libro e in seguito con il bellissimo film e in parte anche con la notevole prima stagione della serie con un formato quasi documentaristico. Ora manca più si mettano a volare e sparino i raggi laser.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

*Durissimo il blog Davide Maggio: "Gomorra diventa Beautiful".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2019)

Ovviamente si deve mungere la mucca finché è possibile.

Fiero di non aver mai dato soldi a chi ha prodotto sta roba.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Durissimo il blog Davide Maggio: "Gomorra diventa Beautiful".*


Mi permetto di dire che Beautiful è più realistico, dal poco che ricordo quando lo guardavano i miei, tutti quelli che morivano lì non resuscitavano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2019)

Tempo fa vidi un'intervista a Marco D'amore che per pubblicizzare questo suo progetto disse che "vuole far risaltare l'umanità di Ciro Di Marzio".
Eh già, l'umanità di un personaggio che fa la parte dell'assassino mafioso. Raccapricciante ed estremamente pericoloso. Un po' come il suo degno mentore Saviano, che ormai ha trasformato la camorra in un fenomeno social dove i mafiosi vanno pure tifati nella loro ascesa al potere, senza la minima presenza della polizia.


----------



## Stex (13 Novembre 2019)

mai visto.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tempo fa vidi un'intervista a Marco D'amore che per pubblicizzare questo suo progetto disse che "vuole far risaltare l'umanità di Ciro Di Marzio".
> Eh già, l'umanità di un personaggio che fa la parte dell'assassino mafioso. Raccapricciante ed estremamente pericoloso. Un po' come il suo degno mentore Saviano, che ormai ha trasformato la camorra in un fenomeno social dove i mafiosi vanno pure tifati nella loro ascesa al potere, senza la minima presenza della polizia.


Al di là delle polemiche su Gomorra che incita alla camorra e così via, l'aver dato carta bianca a Marco D'Amore, che è addirittura passato alla regia sarà la pietra tombale sulla serie. 

L'attore deve fare l'attore, poi dopo tanta esperienza fa il regista, qui stiamo parlando di un professionista che ancora ha tutto da dare. Poi onestamente non capisco perchè tanto risalto a sto qui, un ruolo riuscito non fa un grande attore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2019)

Per me Gomorra finisce qui. Pensavo che quel film fosse solo un prequel.

Questa resurrezione è una schifezza.


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me Gomorra finisce qui. Pensavo che quel film fosse solo un prequel.
> 
> Questa resurrezione è una schifezza.


Anche io pensavo a un prequel. Una cosa del tipo "nel momento in cui si muore si ripercorre tutta la propria vita blabla". 
C'è di buono che almeno resta una cosa totalmente separata dalla serie.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2019)

Dunque, questo è l'omicidio di Ciro Di Marzio. Come è possibile che sia tornato in vita? Cioè, come fanno a giustificare il fatto che sia sopravvissuto?


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dunque, questo è l'omicidio di Ciro Di Marzio. Come è possibile che sia tornato in vita? Cioè, come fanno a giustificare il fatto che sia sopravvissuto? Il classico giubbotto


Oppure Gennaro ha una pessima mira...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dunque, questo è l'omicidio di Ciro Di Marzio. Come è possibile che sia tornato in vita? Cioè, come fanno a giustificare il fatto che sia sopravvissuto?


Metteranno che Di Marzio ha il corpo di Majin Bu e quindi respinge i proiettili e la caduta in acqua è stata una messa in scena  .


----------



## hakaishin (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dire che Beautiful è più realistico, dal poco che ricordo quando lo guardavano i miei, tutti quelli che morivano lì non resuscitavano.



Insomma 
Ridge è resuscitato 2 volte 
E una delle sue innumerevoli mogli, Taylor è resuscitata dopo anni, dopo aver visto la sua tumulazione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2019)

A me già diede fastidio la non morte di Genny dopo che Ciro gli aveva sparato nel finale della prima stagione. Cosa che alla fine è passata sottotraccia perché la seconda stagione fu magnifica e in fin dei conti si poteva chiudere un occhio nonostante la forzatura; questa cosa però è ridicola, come ridicola era in realtà la morte di Ciro. Non aveva alcun senso morire in quella maniera, anche quella era una bella forzatura sulla trama. 

A sto punto mi chiedo il senso di farlo morire in quel modo se poi l'hanno resuscitato.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Insomma
> Ridge è resuscitato 2 volte
> E una delle sue innumerevoli mogli, Taylor è resuscitata dopo anni, dopo aver visto la sua tumulazione


Il più delle volte c'è stato il beneficio del dubbio e poi era pur sempre una soap. Poi si vede che non sono esperto del genere e quindi certe cose che dici tu non le so  . 

Nel caso di Ciro Di Marzio, hanno fatto vedere lui che viene sparato e finito sott'acqua, isolato e senza possibilità di riprendersi. Rimanere in vita è per forza poco credibile.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il più delle volte c'è stato il beneficio del dubbio e poi era pur sempre una soap. Poi si vede che non sono esperto del genere e quindi certe cose che dici tu non le so  .
> 
> Nel caso di Ciro Di Marzio, hanno fatto vedere lui che viene sparato e finito sott'acqua, isolato e senza possibilità di riprendersi. Rimanere in vita è per forza poco credibile.


Ormai Gomorra è ridicolo oltre che noioso. Questo film è la pietra tombale


----------



## kekkopot (13 Novembre 2019)

Io l'ho abbandonato dopo la seconda stagione. Non mi era piaciuta particolarmente...


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Novembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me già diede fastidio la non morte di Genny dopo che Ciro gli aveva sparato nel finale della prima stagione. Cosa che alla fine è passata sottotraccia perché la seconda stagione fu magnifica e in fin dei conti si poteva chiudere un occhio nonostante la forzatura; questa cosa però è ridicola, come ridicola era in realtà la morte di Ciro. Non aveva alcun senso morire in quella maniera, anche quella era una bella forzatura sulla trama.
> 
> A sto punto mi chiedo il senso di farlo morire in quel modo se poi l'hanno resuscitato.


Beh dai la morte di Ciro una forzatura mi sembra un po' troppo; dal mio punto di vista è una delle migliori chiusure di un personaggio di sempre, che non aveva più niente da dire nella sua vita avendo causato la morte della sua famiglia. E' abbastanza plausibile, la sua morte non è altro che una sorta di suicidio liberatorio.

Anche la dinamica in barca è curata, se rivedi la terza stagione mettendoti nei panni di Sangueblu si nota facilmente come le intenzioni di Ciro non siano mai chiare; il sentore di trappola e di tradimento è un elemento da sempre presente in Gomorra (basti pensare a Salvatore Conte)


Farlo rivivere riapre un cerchio già perfetto.
Non avevano compreso fino in fondo quanto il personaggio fosse riuscito bene...rimediano in questa maniera davvero scontata



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo nella fantascienza più totale!
> 
> Operazione fatta esclusivamente per mantenere a galla Marco D'Amore, ormai intrappolato nel suo personaggio dopo che non è riuscito ad emergere in altri contesti (a nulla è servito neanche andare contro Salvini quando firmò il manifesto contro di lui  ).
> 
> Perplesso assai. Anche perchè dopo la riuscitissima quarta stagione non c'era proprio bisogno di questa scelta narrativa.


No vabbè scusami ora dovresti spiegarmi cosa c'entra Salvini

Guardate che facendo così non fate il vostro bene, con questo giochino della destra e della sinistra. A loro interessa che vi schieriate, non importa da quale lato. L'invito renzi salvini da vespa serve a questo: danno due opzioni, così si è portati a scegliere uno dei due; più complicato schifarli entrambi. Ci dev'essere uno dei due che odi più dell'altro. 

La scelta di farlo "resuscitare" è davvero banale e "americana", ma è una scelta puramente commerciale, per vendere il prodotto Gomorra, mica per rilanciare l'attore X, che si è espresso contro Salvini. 

Che poi scusate, guardate che Salvini si può attaccare benissimo, senza riserve sinistroidi. C'è tantissima gente che considera Salvino uno stupido, ma ciò NON è collegato all'onnipresente pd. Ci avete mai pensato che, magari, la persona di Salvino sia davvero scema e alcuni semplicemente se sono accorti? No, sindrome da accerchiamento (di "comunisti") a tutto spiano. Questo tipo di persona cercherà, o comunque selezionerà mentalmente, ogni notizia o fatto utile a confermare l'idea iniziale (stanno favorendo i comunisti, vogliono sopprimere i destrorsi), aggravando l'idea iniziale.

Boicottare una serie tv perché l'idea viene da un romanzo, il cui scrittore risulta antipatico per motivi politici e,in particolare, perché attacca il proprio beniamino politico è davvero da nevrotici

Anche a me è scaduto Benigni dopo che ha fatto pubblicità al referendum di fonzie, ma i suoi film continuo a guardarli


----------



## kYMERA (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dire che Beautiful è più realistico, dal poco che ricordo quando lo guardavano i miei, tutti quelli che morivano lì non resuscitavano.



Beh è chiaro che ti sei perso qualche puntata allora.


----------



## vota DC (14 Novembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tempo fa vidi un'intervista a Marco D'amore che per pubblicizzare questo suo progetto disse che "vuole far risaltare l'umanità di Ciro Di Marzio".
> Eh già, l'umanità di un personaggio che fa la parte dell'assassino mafioso. Raccapricciante ed estremamente pericoloso. Un po' come il suo degno mentore Saviano, che ormai ha trasformato la camorra in un fenomeno social dove i mafiosi vanno pure tifati nella loro ascesa al potere, senza la minima presenza della polizia.



E' una cosa interessante perché Saviano ha proprio una cognizione completamente diversa da qualsiasi persona normale ormai. Prendiamo il libro della paranza dei bambini. E' un libro valido secondo me. I protagonisti sono violenti, sbruffoni e stupidi in pratica l'ubriacone da bar che si credo Ezio Auditore o se preferite i punkettoni che vanno alla carica contro Kenshiro anche dopo aver visto i propri compagni esplodere. Eppure Saviano ha presentato in conferenza stampa questi bambini come degli idealisti e delle vittime della società. Penso che nella sceneggiatura di Gomorra Saviano avrà pensato che allearsi con i parricidi è figo perché fa tanto di anti patriarcato.
A me Saviano ricorda un po' lo scrittore Christopher Paolini. Eragon comincia nel primo libro come eroe normale dove il movimento dei ribelli è costretto alla fuga e il nostro eroe nutre qualche dubbio se valga la pena ribellarsi all'Impero che "di malvagio ci chiede solo le tasse". Nei libri successivi abbiamo Eragon vegano che dopo aver costretto la nazione che lo ospitava a dichiarare guerra all'Impero usa i suoi poteri per sterminare i nemici che si ritirano con la forza del pensiero, le forze dell'impero che sono perlopiù contadini con il forcone e vengono inseguiti da cavalieri veterani di mille battaglie ed elfi con 300 anni che usano pure la magia, abbiamo i ribelli che invece di invadere la capitale la bypassano per mettere a ferro e fuoco tutte le città e pure una scena dove Eragon tortura e uccide un bambino per timore che vada ad avvisare gli imperiali (e parliamo di uno che uccide e cancella la memoria con la forza del pensiero).
Lo stile di Saviano è quello. I buoni sono antagonisti e non si sente la loro campana, si sente la campana dei protagonisti che sono feccia.....ma Saviano è così preso che non se ne rende conto a giudicare dalle conferenze stampa!


----------



## sunburn (14 Novembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Beh dai la morte di Ciro una forzatura mi sembra un po' troppo; dal mio punto di vista è una delle migliori chiusure di un personaggio di sempre, che non aveva più niente da dire nella sua vita avendo causato la morte della sua famiglia. E' abbastanza plausibile, la sua morte non è altro che una sorta di suicidio liberatorio.
> 
> Anche la dinamica in barca è curata, se rivedi la terza stagione mettendoti nei panni di Sangueblu si nota facilmente come le intenzioni di Ciro non siano mai chiare; il sentore di trappola e di tradimento è un elemento da sempre presente in Gomorra (basti pensare a Salvatore Conte)


Concordo. Aggiungo solo che la morte di Ciro, a mio parere, è stata anche preparata bene: hanno messo le basi nella stagione precedente e poi hanno sviluppato il tutto fino all'epilogo.




Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La scelta di farlo "resuscitare" è davvero banale e "americana", ma è una scelta puramente commerciale,


La scelta(discutibile) è sicuramente di tipo commerciale. Ma, a ben vedere, anche la serie è nata come operazione commerciale(e, in fondo, escludendo un paio di registi "folli", tutti fanno film a fini commerciali). A livello di trama non esiste alcun tipo di collegamento tra il romanzo e la serie. Avrebbero potuto tranquillamente chiamare la serie "I Savastano". L'hanno chiamata "Gomorra" per sfruttare l'onda lunga avuta dal romanzo di Saviano. Alla fine, ne è comunque venuto fuori un buon prodotto. Vedremo come se l'è cavata D'Amore.


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2019)

E depenniamo anche Gomorra...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh è chiaro che ti sei perso qualche puntata allora.


Più che altro mi riferisco alle morti di Stephanie, Darla oppure Bill Spencer. E poi come ho detto non lo seguo bene come voi, ho visto solo qualche puntata.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro mi riferisco alle morti di Stephanie, Darla oppure Bill Spencer. E poi come ho detto non lo seguo bene come voi, ho visto solo qualche puntata.



Non lo seguo neanche io, ma un giorno mi hanno mostrato un video divertente su youtube che riassume tutta la storia di Beautiful in una manciata di minuti... e li potrai vedere un bel po' di resurrezioni


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Aggiungo solo che la morte di Ciro, a mio parere, è stata anche preparata bene: hanno messo le basi nella stagione precedente e poi hanno sviluppato il tutto fino all'epilogo.
> 
> Sì, la sceneggiatura è fantastica. Lo dico io che sto lontanissimo da ogni prodotto cinematografico e e televisivo italiano.
> 
> La scelta(discutibile) è sicuramente di tipo commerciale. Ma, a ben vedere, anche la serie è nata come operazione commerciale(e, in fondo, escludendo un paio di registi "folli", tutti fanno film a fini commerciali). A livello di trama non esiste alcun tipo di collegamento tra il romanzo e la serie. Avrebbero potuto tranquillamente chiamare la serie "I Savastano". L'hanno chiamata "Gomorra" per sfruttare l'onda lunga avuta dal romanzo di Saviano. Alla fine, ne è comunque venuto fuori un buon prodotto. Vedremo come se l'è cavata D'Amore.


Effettivamente l'ho rappresentato in maniera troppo fiabesca; quindi sì, praticamente ogni serie tv è puro commercio. Cito Will Smith che, ospite in un programma americano insieme ad altri attori, anziché fare il finto portatore di "messaggi sociali" tagliò netto dicendo che il cinema è business, punto. Ci sono le eccezioni, per esempio Terrence Malick, ma parliamo dello zero virgola.

Però ecco la morte di Ciro, il personaggio più di successo della serie, dimostrò come i produttori non si fossero piegati al fan-service, e seguirono la storia che già avevano in mente, e che vede Ciro compiere una parabola da chiudere in 3 stagioni.

Ormai tutto quello che vende nel cinema finisce per avere un seguito: pirati dei caraibi, the bourne, rambo, rocky. Mi pare si parli di Matrix 4...

Sinceramente rendere Ciro L'immortale letteralmente immortale lo trovo fuori luogo vista l'atmosfera della serie. In ogni caso potrebbero aver scritto qualcosa di interessante, o almeno lo spero...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non lo seguo neanche io, ma un giorno mi hanno mostrato un video divertente su youtube che riassume tutta la storia di Beautiful in una manciata di minuti... e li potrai vedere un bel po' di resurrezioni


Sì, ho effettivamente esagerato a dire che le resurrezioni non ci sono. Ma quelle di Beautiful, sono state sicuramente più """credibili""" di un Ciro Di Marzio sott'acqua con sguardo cadaverico (altro dettaglio fondamentale che rende poco credibile il fatto che rimanga in vita). Ridge quando "morì" precipitando nella fornace, non fecero vedere il corpo per dire. Almeno gli sceneggiatori potevano evitare di far vedere Ciro Di Marzio in quello stato sott'acqua, specie se avevano già in mente che poi sarebbe rimasto in vita. 

Poi vabbè, nel caso di serie come Gomorra io sono per un racconto realistico e quindi Ciro Di Marzio doveva rimanere morto, punto.


----------



## Goro (15 Novembre 2019)

Ormai è un'abitudine tutta USA il "riesumare", che si inizi a fare anche qui in Italia non mi sembra strano


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2019)

Chi lo ha visto?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per curiosità ho guardato l'inizio e si vede Ciro Di Marzio estratto dai soccorsi ed in barella ha gli occhi aperti (neanche chiusi, cioè...) e poi nel finale lui che vede Genny con sottofondo orchestrale. Insomma, l'impressione di forzato e "fantascientifico" la fa da padrona. A sto punto facessero resuscitare pure Salvatore Conte e Don Pietro Savastano, almeno sarebbe coerente.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2019)

Non l'ho ancora visto ma lo vedrò


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2019)

*Record d'incassi inaspettato: nei primi quattro giorni di programmazione ha fatto circa 3 milioni. Miglior debutto per un crime italiano. Marco D'Amore a Repubblica: "Chi non amava Gomorra, guardandolo al cinema si è ricreduto".*


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha visto?


Visto (da fan di Gomorra). Un buon film. Onestamente era più alto il rischio di floppare che non di fare un film eccezionale; questo perché tutta la forza di Gomorra si è già espressa nella prima stagione. Non c'è alcun salto di qualità possibile. Marco D'Amore riesce davvero a reggere il film da solo, seppur non sono riuscito a fare meno di notare un continuo metti gli occhiali/togli gli occhiali, ed ovviamente sigarette in quantità industriali. Ma d'altronde sono gli stessi mezzi recitativi d'oltreoceano ("clint eastwood ha due espressioni...con cappello e senza cappello" e Ryan Gosling in Come un tuono ha due espressioni, con sigaretta e senza sigaretta).

Superata la pappardella sul danno del mondo Gomorra sulla società (o forse no? Ho trovato un cinema PIENO di gente di un certo ceto sociale come mai successo prima, personalmente), resta un prodotto ben fatto, ma è evidente che si voglia spremere tutto il succo (come successo, in altra scala, con i mediocri film marvel).

Trovo assurdo certi commenti ultra-negativi sul film: probabilmente arrivano dalle stesse persone che guardano il cinema americano, quando però quest'ultimo è stato il primo a guardare e congratularsi con i creatori di Gomorra.

Voto 6,5


----------

